# Check Out the Prop2 Controller



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

This is too cool! 
http://www.efx-tek.com/php/smf/index.php?topic=262.0
Has a basic stamp 2 as the brain which has about double the features of the Prop1. Ive used a BS2 all along and its my preference...more commands/memory/speed 
http://www.randyaz.4hv.org/gallery/d/411-2/P1140027.JPG
Nice to see it packaged for a controller... Im wondering what the price will be, I expect it will be around $70 but that is a WAG...


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

We had a forums crash and rebuild between Randy's post and now, so here's a fresh link:

http://www.efx-tek.com/php/smf/index.php?topic=6.0


----------

